# Martin Jaguar Takedown



## Jamesh76 (May 9, 2007)

For those of you that have purchased and liked these. Could you please post a picture of your set up. 

Also searching for advice on what rest would work good on this. I am thinking about shooting vanes instead of feathers. 

And for those of you that choose to shoot off the shelf with feathers, How does this work out for you with the flat shelf?

Thanks.
Any other comments would also be appreciated on this bow. Before I decide to purchase one.


----------



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

Keep in mind this is a cast compound riser paired with a set of over seas limbs - you cannot shoot off the shelf with this bow. If you want a true traditional recurve bow and you want to shoot off the shelf, do not buy this bow. There are far too many fine American made recurve bows to consider. Like many others, I fell for reason of the cheap price. With my Jaguar, I'm currently using a whisker biscuit and I'm shooting vanes; however, I've heard others having much success with the springy rest and feathers - I suggest the latter.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

You most certainly CAN shoot off the shelf with this bow. You just have to fabricate a shelf, a very easy thing to do.

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## Jamesh76 (May 9, 2007)

I have debated on a wb on this bow. But I have also thought about a prong type rest or a plunger type. Not sure the benefits of the 2. I am thinking that I will shoot fingers though.


----------



## RunsUpRiver (Jul 22, 2009)

Also interested in how people have set this bow up. 

How well does the whisker biscuit work on Recurves like this? It's an option for me on a buddy's bow, but I'm not sure how well it works with fingers.

Dean


----------



## Rustam Bana (Sep 21, 2008)

Hoyt Hunter rest stuck on a Martin rest mount.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Rustam Bana said:


> Hoyt Hunter rest stuck on a Martin rest mount.


And this little piggy.... ??

Aloha.... :beer:


----------



## vlcnrydr (Mar 29, 2009)

*Martin Jag T/D, 50# @ 28*

Some mods done to the riser and limb bolts
Original rest
String by Sandsquid
String silencers by me
Quiver is an old modified Bear quiver
Limb Savers
Wrist sling
Stabilizer added for it's vibration dampening 
Shooting 1916 Gamegetters @ 29" with a 125 gr BH

*This dog is ready to hunt!!*


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

vlcnrydr said:


> *Martin Jag T/D, 50# @ 28*
> 
> Some mods done to the riser and limb bolts
> Original rest
> ...



So what do you call yer dog. Do you use a tracker fer them arra's... always had a problem wit that... :grin: 

Nice lookin rig... what kind of arrow rest are you using and did you put some tape on it?

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

OKEY DOKEY!

The only thing I have done to the Jaguars I have is replace the (utter [email protected]) strings.

Oh, and one of them I took the stock 40# limbs off and replaced w. some Bullseye 16# limbs...
(Note the white KAP limbs, where the black Martin limbs should be ;-)




















The rest of them are "stock":


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

RunsUpRiver said:


> How well does the whisker biscuit work on Recurves like this? It's an option for me on a buddy's bow, but I'm not sure how well it works with fingers.


It can work but really messes with the whole "spine" and "Archers Paradox" realm of tuning.

I'll be putting one on a Jag (specificly for the kids than cannot not pinch the nock and pull the arrow off the rest while drawing) just soon as I upgrade my youngest girls bow from the W.B. to a RipCord.


----------



## Jamesh76 (May 9, 2007)

Thanks guys them are some nice looking Jags.


----------



## vlcnrydr (Mar 29, 2009)

rattus58 said:


> Nice lookin rig... what kind of arrow rest are you using and did you put some tape on it?


Thanks! I like it.

The rest is the stock one that came with the bow and yes I did fold a piece of that camo moleskin type tape onto it. I was getting a squeal when ever I drew the arrow back. This took care of it.


----------



## Ratdog68 (Feb 22, 2009)

rattus58 said:


> So what do you call yer dog. Do you use a tracker fer them arra's... always had a problem wit that... :grin:
> 
> Nice lookin rig... what kind of arrow rest are you using and did you put some tape on it?
> 
> Aloha... :beer:


Looks to me like the OEM rest with either some "hair" or "feather" adhered to it.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey Ratdog... Rat here... and you'd be exactly right too... 

Aloha.. :beer:

Did I ever ask you how you came to the name Ratdog.... :grin:


----------



## Ratdog68 (Feb 22, 2009)

rattus58 said:


> Hey Ratdog... Rat here... and you'd be exactly right too...
> 
> Aloha.. :beer:
> 
> Did I ever ask you how you came to the name Ratdog.... :grin:


Many moons ago... (before caller ID) my phone would ring... upon answering, I'd hear a creepy voice at the other end say: "You a DOG ! A canine, RAT dog." It was one of my cousins. So... when I started riding (motorcycles) with a local group of guys, they asked if I had a "handle". I KNEW that if I didn't have one already, I'd GET one, and probably wouldn't be "flattering" either. So... my reply was: "Yes, Ratdog".


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Haha... well I kinda think that a ratdog is a sort of splendid occupation fer a little fella... was how my dad helped the contributions to the farm in old england in fact... him and his little ratdog...

  :beer:


----------



## pequa1 (Jun 14, 2009)

After a few hundred arrows, my original flipper rest is also starting to squeel as I draw. Did you gentlemen simply glue some old fletching on it, and what is this moleskin ?


----------



## Ratdog68 (Feb 22, 2009)

rattus58 said:


> Haha... well I kinda think that a ratdog is a sort of splendid occupation fer a little fella... was how my dad helped the contributions to the farm in old england in fact... him and his little ratdog...
> 
> :beer:


Well... "little" wouldn't quite be a fitting description of me.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Ratdog68 said:


> Well... "little" wouldn't quite be a fitting description of me.


Have trouble negotiatin the ol burrow now and again meself.... :grin:


----------



## vlcnrydr (Mar 29, 2009)

pequa1 said:


> ...and what is this moleskin ?


Look at the photo I posted of my rest you will see some "moleskin" 0n the shelf. It's a kind of tape with a fuzzy side. 

If you can't find any camo then go to the local drugstore and get the kind that people use in their shoes. It's a light color but you're only using it to cover a small portion of the rest.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

pequa1 said:


> and what is this moleskin ?



Moleskin is not the tanned hid of an unlucky varmint. the short, soft, silky fur of a mole. Though, that can be used and was how the product originated ;-) 

But rather a soft material (cotton or wool flannel), Most often with an adhesive backing, used especially on the feet to protect against chafing. 


Look in the foot care aisle of your local apothecary for this:


----------



## Ratdog68 (Feb 22, 2009)

rattus58 said:


> Have trouble negotiatin the ol burrow now and again meself.... :grin:


LOL Homie don't go rootin' 'round down in holes... I leaves that for the little fellers.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Ratdog68 said:


> LOL Homie don't go rootin' 'round down in holes... I leaves that for the little fellers.


And sadly.... younger.... :grin:

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## Ratdog68 (Feb 22, 2009)

rattus58 said:


> And sadly.... younger.... :grin:
> 
> Aloha...  :beer:


LMAO !!! Amen to that !!! :darkbeer:


----------



## moriel73 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello All,
Need your help. Do you recommend the New Archery Rest II Flipper for my Martin Jaguar?

I appreciate your help towards this request.
Best Regards.
Rafael Moriel


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

Here's mine, the center rest flipper is a great rest by the way. I have a bear 8 arrow quiver on it also.


----------



## secretagentmann (Jul 6, 2012)

rattus58 said:


> You most certainly CAN shoot off the shelf with this bow. You just have to fabricate a shelf, a very easy thing to do.
> 
> Aloha...  :beer:


yup. i did it too. took some time to figure it out but its def. possible.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Traditionalist said:


> View attachment 2436593
> View attachment 2436609
> 
> 
> Here's mine, the center rest flipper is a great rest by the way. I have a bear 8 arrow quiver on it also.


Nicely done... :thumbs_up


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

secretagentmann said:


> yup. i did it too. took some time to figure it out but its def. possible.


 And... you have beaucoup variability with the Jaguar too... :grin:


----------

